# Craftsman Professional 10in portable saw - Help with the fence.



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the portable craftsman 10in table saw.
This is supposed to be a newer version of the Ryobi bt3100

The fence is a real pain on the saw. When I clamp it tight it moves.
Hard to lock in on a moving target.

Any tips or anyone upgraded the fence?


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

You can look to see if biesemeyer makes a fence for it. Their fences tend to be reliable. If you are interested in replacing your saw, take a look at the DeWalt job site saw. It comes with a rack and pinion fence that is as steady and reliable as it get.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I looked at their website.
It says it needs a cast iron table top.
I do not think mine is!


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, you could try to do a search using your table saw model number to see if there are after market fences available. If not, you might be SOL. Amazon has the DeWalt that I was talking about for $433 and another with a 16" rip capacity for $340, although a 16" rip is a little small. On either model you will see a knob that sits just below the fence. You can dial this knob for a precise rip and just push the fence for rough adjustments. It's the best fence I've ever used. Unfortunately, DeWalt doesn't offer this same fence system on their contractor saws (which I think they are getting out of).

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW744X-10-Inch-2-Inch-Capacity/dp/B000HXT2MW

http://www.amazon.com/DW745-10-Inch-Compact-Job-Site-Capacity/dp/B000HXT2N6


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Is this the model you have?
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPA7176S2101776803P?prdNo=16&blockNo=16&blockType=G16
.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

That is not what I have.

It is the 10in portable saw. It folds down and rolls on wheels.

I was at sears yesterday and played with the display model.
The fence does not have the same problem as mine.
I might need to tight it up? or take a look at it first.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

theedudenator said:


> ....It is the 10in portable saw. It folds down and rolls on wheels.......


 Then it is not a newer version of the Ryobi BT3100
.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes it is.
The one you have pictured does not have the optional fold down stand.

Mine has the same table and fence.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/19


----------

